# Can anyone tell me what type GSD this guy is?



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Title says it all. Just curious as to what type of a GSD this fellar might be.


----------



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

Well the coloring is sable. I don't know what "type" you are looking for. It looks like a mix to me.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I was just curious as I believe this to be the father of my pup. I inquired to my breeder about some pups they had. Received pictures of the mother & father but the litter sold out. They had another litter that has just been born so I waited & got one from the second litter. I'm assuming they had two females bred by this male. So I was just curious what type he was to maybe judge what mind will end up like... here's my pup at 10wks


----------



## devinh (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm curious. You bought a puppy without meeting the mom and dad?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

devinh said:


> I'm curious. You bought a puppy without meeting the mom and dad?


I have 6 dogs and I met the dad of one of them and that was 3 years later. Not everyone meets the parents. The only bad thing about that is I sometimes wonder what the parents looked like .


----------



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

Well from MY experience (which is not as extensive as some on this board) The sable shepherds USUALLY are working line type dogs with lots of drive and need a job! Do you have pictures of the mom? That is really a terrible picture of the dad if it is the dad. I thought it was a female from looking at it, the muzzle and features are more feminine to me but again that is just my opinion. Again I think this is a very unflattering picture of this dog and I would request others and pictures of the mom.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

a pedigree would help more than some fuzzy bad pics
llombardo when purchasing a dog one should strive to meet the parent before the purchase yes


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> a pedigree would help more than some fuzzy bad pics
> llombardo when purchasing a dog one should strive to meet the parent before the purchase yes


Well there you have it , I don't purchase dogs, I adopt them or rescue them so it just doesn't happen for me and it's not important in my situations.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

devinh said:


> I'm curious. You bought a puppy without meeting the mom and dad?


Yes I did, take into mind though that I live in an extremely rural part of KY. It took me over six months to find anyone that breed them. In these parts you usually don't go to peoples properties that you don't know. I met them in a public place and picked from the females they had as I requested for a female. Also she's not registered I didn't pay very much so it wasn't of the utmost concern. 

I'm just here asking about the father cause I'm curious.

Below is a picture of the mom from the 1st litter I inquired about. It was a month later I received my pup from a second litter. That's why I do not think this is my dogs mother.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> a pedigree would help more than some fuzzy bad pics
> llombardo when purchasing a dog one should strive to meet the parent before the purchase yes




I'm sorry I was just curious, I thought it would be fine and fun to ask the opinions of everyone. I'm a first time owner of a GSD, didn't even actually realize there were many different kinds. This is the first dog I've ever paid for unfortunately I didn't have the luxury of meeting the parents to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't answer your questions about the parents, but that is a very cute pup you have there.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

KayDub said:


> I'm sorry I was just curious, I thought it would be fine and fun to ask the opinions of everyone. I'm a first time owner of a GSD, didn't even actually realize there were many different kinds. This is the first dog I've ever paid for unfortunately I didn't have the luxury of meeting the parents to satisfy my curiosity.


The photo of the male is a sable dog. Sable is just a coat pattern, like a saddle back or blanket back. 

Enjoy your puppy. Have fun. Read the section on puppies. Post puppy pictures.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Thank you very much, I enjoy her an immense amount. It's going to be fun watching what she grows up to look like & the personality she develops.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

She is already a silly girl, she fell asleep waiting on breakfast just the other day.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Definitely agree with posting pictures. We want to watch her grow too.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

They grow SO fast that you won't believe it. Take lots of photos. My puppy is 14 months old now, big as a moose, and I can't remember if he was ever little!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I know! She has grown a bit quicker than any dog I've owned, so I started to realize I need lots of pictures cause she won't be puppy size much longer. I got her 2 months ago a family member came to meet her for the first time recently & their reaction was "I thought you got a puppy, that's a dog!" Below is the difference in her over a period of 4-5wks


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

They're both what you would call "American pet lines" aka poorly bred type.

It is what it is, you have the pup. Temperament and health problems are a huge concern in any poorly bred shepherd.

Lots of training, lots of socialization, and hopefully your little girl grows up just fibw

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I almost wish I hadn't asked. I wasn't expecting such disapproval by just being curious over the possible coloring of my dog as an adult.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

KayDub said:


> I almost wish I hadn't asked. I wasn't expecting such disapproval by just being curious over the possible coloring of my dog as an adult.


I think most people are/were confused about what exactly you were asking about. When I read this I didn't realize you were asking about coloring. I think most thought you were trying to find out more about the dogs lines and whatnot by just a picture.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

KayDub said:


> I almost wish I hadn't asked. I wasn't expecting such disapproval by just being curious over the possible coloring of my dog as an adult.


I'm sorry I wasn't trying to be disapproving, just honest. It's a very sad fact in german shepherds that poor breeding leads to an increase in fearfulness and other temperament problems. So you'll just want to make sure you do a lot of positive training and socialization early on to promote the best behavior as an adult. This is a benefit to you, not disapproval. 

She is likely no specific line so knowing drive or temperament will be a guess in the dark. So just another good reason to simply focus on positive training and socialization. She will likely have the body shape of mom, looks like she'll be a black and tan blanket back (looks like a bicolor but more tan on abdomen, chest, and face) but she may be a black and tan saddle like mom. She's obviously not a sable so will not look like dad as far as coloring.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

My zeke is a black and tan blanket back. Poorly bred, I bought him out of the newspaper. He's got health problems, hip dysplasia, genetic skin disease on his nose. I did a TON of training and took him everywhere when he was a young puppy 

He is the best dog on the planet. Very calm, very obedient. I wouldn't trade him for the world.

Accept what you have but don't take it that your dog is worthless. She is what she is but she is your love now and the possibilities for her future are endless. You have the power to mold and shape what she becomes, and that's always better when you're simply aware of some hurdles you may face.

I expect your girl will have zekes coloring

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=279154

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Thank you, I understand what you're saying and I really appreciate your insightfulness. I have an Australian Shepherd that also has hip dysplasia, cataracts, and asthma. So it's really helpful to know I may face a similar situation. 

Another person on my thread just seemed so shocked I didn't physically meet both parents. It simply wasn't an option, it took over six months to find my pup. I really wanted to rescue i shelter searched for a mixed breed but my area is so rural there is only one true shelter within an hr drive. 

That's why I started the thread asking for advice on multiple concerns with my dog. In my area there is no legitimate trainer within a few hrs of me. I wanted to make sure I done above my best with this little girl, even though my other dog is very intelligent and well behaved. I didn't want to be in over my head alone. I got her way too early, my breeder called & I was like oh no! I knew I should stick with her though or someone else would take her ending up not being able to give her the dedication, love, and care she needed.

BTW the picture of the female in this thread isn't her mom. That's the mom that had the 1st litter I inquired to my breeder about they were already gone, but I was told they had another litter that would be ready in the following weeks. Those were just the only pictures I was provided.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I never met Athena's mom and dad. Athena was 12 weeks went I picked her up and her breeder were building a new home and the older dogs had already moved to their new property. I met Sinister's mom and saw his dad running and playing in the kennel with other dogs. I loved meeting Sinister's mom as I got to spend time with her and she had a great personality and was confident with a good temperament. It gave me insight into what my new pup was going to be like as he aged. 
I do have AKC paper on both my babies so I know their family background. But pedigree is not everything. Bad hips and health problems happen! Pedigree doesn't guarantee health. I do believe it is important to have a pedigree b/c you have better chance of a healthy stable dog if parents are healthy and stable. But I have had mutts, non-registered pure breed, and AKC dogs through out the years and I love them all! Love your baby for who he is! He is adorable!! He is a beautiful black/tan like my Sinister. The goofy guy in my avatar. Good luck with your pup


----------



## devinh (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm assuming you directed your "shocked" comment in reference to my post. I was asking a real question. You paid for a puppy without even seeing a picture of the dad or mom. To me that is strange. How can you have any general idea of what your puppy may look like? And temperament. **** even a picture would be ok I guess. It's a real cute pup. It doesn't matter what I think or anyone else thinks if you are happy with it then that's all that counts.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

both the adult dogs had a defeated worn out look to them , not good specimens . looks like another "American" pet breeder, a puppy farmer byb.


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

What a cute pup! Despite what people say on here, you have an adorable pup and she deserves a good home too...poorly bred or not. Whether you paid for her or not is of no concern to anyone but you. I'm thankful your pup will have what sounds like a good and loving home and that is all that matters. There's always gonna be poorly bred pups in this world (not saying your is) and they all need homes.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

my boy diesel said:


> a pedigree would help more than some fuzzy bad pics
> llombardo *when purchasing a dog one should strive to meet the parent before the purchase yes*


Yes, meeting the parents is extremely important IMO. ​


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Your puppy looks wonderful! Bright-eyed, alert, focused. I'm sure she'll bring you a lot of joy.  

I guess if purchasing locally, meeting the parents of the pup is a big plus, but many of us who had pups shipped never met the parents, and that is fine. Especially when getting a pup from a breeder that has a verifiable track record of producing healthy, stable, well-rounded dogs. 

As to answer the question, I agree that the parents of your dog seem to be of no particular line - they don't look well bred (as in someone breeding random dogs for no reason at all, just to make puppies - good breeders breed FOR something, for conformation, for health, for working ability, etc). 

Your pup may well turn out to be the best dog ever, so enjoy her, and share about her accomplishments with pride.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Awww. Enjoy your puppy, it is the heart that counts in the end. There are many faulty humans out there, and they still go out and breed and not all offspring turn out rubbish. 

Besides, it is all about the learning process and if we don't ask, we wouldn't know... sometimes indirectly, as in this case. There is good advice & knowledge and then the useless, judgmental opinions. It comes with the territory of posting in a forum.  Just got to pick and choose which ones are worthwhile. Remember, at some point these people had to learn too. 

My first GSD - when I was 12 - we never met the parents. She did have HD but dang if she wasn't the sweetest, most soulful dog one has ever met. Not everyone has the chance or knowledge to meet the sire/dam of their puppies, but in the future, it would be something to think about when you get your next dog from a breeder.

Good luck! Your little companion is adorable. It is all about love in the end.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

KayDub said:


> I'm sorry I was just curious, I thought it would be fine and fun to ask the opinions of everyone. I'm a first time owner of a GSD, didn't even actually realize there were many different kinds. This is the first dog I've ever paid for unfortunately I didn't have the luxury of meeting the parents to satisfy my curiosity.


You have nothing to apologize for!

Lots of different backgrounds,experiences and expectations on here! Somethings are more important to some than to others.

My five dogs I met three of the parents and two I did not. My GSD was a rescue so I never saw the parents. 

He is an OS WL GSD and the OS dogs are a can of worms here!  Shilos, King Shepherds and American Line GSD. Stake a claim on any of these and you can expect "incoming!"  Part of the fun! 

Lots to learn you can start here post 8:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging.html

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Anubis_Star said:


> My zeke is a black and tan blanket back. Poorly bred, I bought him out of the newspaper. He's got health problems, hip dysplasia, genetic skin disease on his nose. I did a TON of training and took him everywhere when he was a young puppy
> 
> He is the best dog on the planet. Very calm, very obedient. I wouldn't trade him for the world.
> 
> ...


I was glancing at this thread late last night and I was really disappointed at the comments. I'm glad at least a few people share this opinion. 
The greatest dog I ever owned came from a wretched excuse for a human, BYB. I never saw her parents. She grew up to be everything a GSD should be in terms of brains, heart and personality. 
Love your pup, socialize, train and put in the time. Stay the course and with luck you two will have a long, happy relationship.

My youngest dog is living proof that love and determination can conquer any number of insurmountable obstacles.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Thank you everyone, some really great post in this thread for me to take advice from. Also devinh I didn't mean to call out your comment in rudeness. Some just don't have the opportunity to know where our dogs come from. If I would of had it the way I'd wanted I would know even less as I actually wanted to rescue. Often I even take in strays as I live on so many acres I don't have neighbors my love for canines won't allow me to let them go neglected.

I suppose if I paid big bucks I would have been interested in pedigree & parents but paying under $200 spending months searching for a GSD I was just happy to get the little girl & give her the devotion & love she deserved. Also I should have worded my question better as I wasnt searching for pedigree lines. I just didn't know there were so many coat types referred to by specific names. When I realized what I thought to be her dad could be sable I wanted a more certain opinion as I named her Sable already. I thank everyone for their time & opinions regardless. This little girl does too....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It *is* fine to ask the opinions of people here. Don't feel bad about not meeting the parents. Some times I've met the parents, other times I haven't. 
I took a quick glance at the photo & saw that the dog was a sable -- all I can do is say that he is likely working lines. I can tell more from the photo - pedigrees I do not understand at all.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Thank you, that is what I wanted to know if maybe he was a sable as I didn't know that was a name referring to a coat color & I named my dog sable lol. Out of 10 dogs in my entire lifetime I've only been lucky enough to know the mother of one. Only because she was a dog I got from a friend. I find it happens often especially when your not buying dogs. Which all of mine except for the new GSD addition have been free.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

She's a beauty! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

ZoeD1217 said:


> She's a beauty!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, your pup is very pretty as well. Similar looking to my girl only fuzzier what a cutie!


----------



## DawgTheBtyHunter (May 17, 2014)

I really like this forum. But what bothers me is people acting like a bunch of snobs because a dog doesn't have a "pedigree" or a history. Is it not a real GSD because you didn't pay over 3k for it? Or it doesn't have a "first, middle and last name of something that "sounds" german? Come on. Its still a GSD. Ive had them my whole life and there is no better dog, and ive paid big bucks for them before. My current one is from a backyard breeder.She doesnt have a long german name but she is complete GSD. Brave,smart(sometimes too much for her own good), and as beautiful as any "True German Shepherd" ive seen. So OP, ignore the "experts". Its a pretty dog. Give it a good life and enjoy. I do mine.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

KayDub said:


> Thank you, your pup is very pretty as well. Similar looking to my girl only fuzzier what a cutie!


Thanks! I need to update my pic! Zoe will be 5 months tomorrow and has lost all her fuzz  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

ZoeD1217 said:


> Thanks! I need to update my pic! Zoe will be 5 months tomorrow and has lost all her fuzz
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Aw she lost her baby fuzz, she's still quite the beauty. My Sable is 2.5 months guess I should expect another growth spurt soon.  She was just 4.3lbs when I had to bring her home too early.


*Dogthebtyhunter* I agree, I've really enjoyed this forum & had mostly great experiences. Some people just like in public life can be a bit harsh with their opinions, but luckily all the great people out number them on here. I've gotten really terrific solid & informative advice since I've joined. Which I'm very grateful for lots of members have helped me tremendously.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

DawgTheBtyHunter said:


> I really like this forum. But what bothers me is people acting like a bunch of snobs because a dog doesn't have a "pedigree" or a history. Is it not a real GSD because you didn't pay over 3k for it? Or it doesn't have a "first, middle and last name of something that "sounds" german? Come on. Its still a GSD. Ive had them my whole life and there is no better dog, and ive paid big bucks for them before. My current one is from a backyard breeder.She doesnt have a long german name but she is complete GSD. Brave,smart(sometimes too much for her own good), and as beautiful as any "True German Shepherd" ive seen. So OP, ignore the "experts". Its a pretty dog. Give it a good life and enjoy. I do mine.


So you just registered to say this, how much time did you actually spend learning anything from this board?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

*But what bothers me is people acting like a bunch of snobs because a dog doesn't have a "pedigree" or a history. *
that is not what this thread is about at all 

the op asked what type his dog is
generally when people ask that they mean is this a working line or show line and if a working line is it east or west etc

which nobody can tell without a pedigree although show lines can be distinguished from working lines to a small extent 

*So I was just curious what type he was to maybe judge what mind will end up like... here's my pup at 10wks*
again this will take a pedigree to determine otherwise one can only guess and not even guess well as we dont know if there are going to be health or temperament issues without a pedigree to guess off of

later the op said he actually was just asking about color
which can be determined immediately with a black and tan pup
sables are a bit more difficult but this puppy is a black and tan and that will not change like a sable would

so this thread is not about pedigree snobs but if the board is asked what type of dog this is meaning from which line it originated then we cannot guess that without seeing the pedigree


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I do not understand those who come on here and complain about so-called pedigree snobs. Do you not realize that certain dogs were selected in the first place to come up with the breed? That the best dogs were selected to mate with the ones that would produce the desired traits and character of the German Shepherd?

Very careful selection was necessary to come up with what is now the German Shepherd.
To keep the breed going, the breed we love so much, you need to be very careful what dogs you put together. The ones who don't know what they're doing and just put dogs together at random have created some pretty nasty health problems and temperament problems.
A pedigree is simply a family tree of a dog. Looking at that tells you where the dog came from and what you can expect as far as looks, character, health, etc.-- it is not something fancy for the purpose of showing off.



Why is that so hard to comprehend for certain people?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

To the OP. To answer your question: this dog is a sable color. It is hard to see type from the angle the picture was taken. I like the kind eyes.
I am sorry that these kind of threads often seem to end up in lectures on what is the most responsible thing to do. Enjoy your puppy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

here is what is upsetting , quoting you from previous threads about this little pup "I felt bad for my pups mom also as she lost nine pups out of that litter & I didn't like i wasn't informed of the milk disease & all that had occurred until I had handed the money over for the pup."
plus the issue of the swollen foot that was not attended to by the breeder. 

I remember this because this pup was disposed of by a disinterested breeder (my phrasing) because of the above . YOU RESCUED, and took the pup in at 4 weeks.
Correct me if I am wrong , the "breeder" had a previous litter that you missed out on , or I am mixing it up with someone else's experience.

THIS is the issue with this kind of "breeder" . They don't need support . They need to be stopped . 
The adults shown look well used . 

They need to be stopped . Not the pedigree snobs who invest so much of themselves to put out vibrantly healthy dogs, with concerns to temperament and drives and correctness judged against a standard. The output of careless , bybs, become part of the statistic , and become the reason for legislation against breeding , and then all are breeders are caught in the same net 

Do everything that you can to give your pup the best life possible . The circumstances are not fault of his .


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

gsd | Search Results | The Dog Snobs

GSD under heading the Ugly note post #1

I'd bet if a thread was titled 'My Dog has four feet and a tail...do I have a problem??" It would start a disagreement!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I made a mistake in how I worded my question. I always knew type to refer to an appearance in any dog, that's my mistake. I didn't think majority of people would take it so differently as I did not specify I was looking for "pedigree" or "line". Then I should have said I wanted to know what my dog would possibly look like in the second post. I hadn't got feedback on people so upset with the breeding of my dog at that point, so I failed to correct myself again. My dog is developing more grey as she grows on her neck, chest, & underside of her tail. That's why I was concerned I didn't want to end up with a semi sable looking dog named Sable.

I think others just had a problem with the harshness of some comments. It was like saying I had a dog that should never exist because her parents were not up to breeding standards. This happens often on the internet as it is hard to understand how someone is coming across with the written word when you cannot hear the tone in which they're speaking. 

I understand what your saying *Sunflowers* by pedigree's & how their bred to create the best line of dogs possible. Completely understandable your definition of what it's all about. Unfortunately breeders are few & far between in my parts. I'll be sure to rarely post about my dog unless it's an absolute serious question. I didn't mean to get some riled up because my dog comes from poor backgrounds. My sincerest apologies..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

your pup looks to be a black and tan . As the dog ages, blackand tans tend to have increasing tan (to a point).
Sable is a fine name. I had a "Sable" named after Sable the lady wrestler http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sable_(wrestler) by a person who named a few dogs after wrestlers .


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

carmspack said:


> your pup looks to be a black and tan . As the dog ages, blackand tans tend to have increasing tan (to a point).
> Sable is a fine name. I had a "Sable" named after Sable the lady wrestler http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sable_(wrestler) by a person who named a few dogs after wrestlers .



Thank you, finally the perfect answer. You were also correct with your other post about my situation. I wasn't going to back out of taking her because of issues. Not that you were implying that simply just saying. She actually wasn't the one I picked from pictures. When I arrived & was told about the milk disease I thought I would take the one I noticed to have some other issues. Sadly not all but some people in my area wouldn't have given her the time & love she needed. Let alone tended to those issues. I've seen it happen far too often. It would have ate me up to think she could go somewhere & be neglected pertaining to certain health matters. I wish I could help this epidemic at least in my area, but my breeder wasn't registered of course so so I wouldn't know where to begin. There isn't even any animal control to point me in the right direction. My town just got it's first animal shelter a few yrs ago.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> gsd | Search Results | The Dog Snobs
> 
> GSD under heading the Ugly note post #1
> 
> I'd bet if a thread was titled 'My Dog has four feet and a tail...do I have a problem??" It would start a disagreement!



So very true, it happens sometimes. Got to roll with the punches so to speak.


----------

